# ubuntu  Intel GMA 500 atom z520uvl lauffähig



## killah (1. Mai 2012)

*ubuntu  Intel GMA 500 atom z520uvl lauffähig*

habe folgende hardware im umpc verbaut 
würde ubuntu drauf laufen ?
weil gibts proleme mit der grafikkarte und ich konnte es selbst auch nicht installieren 
vielleicht gibts ne spezielle version oder ne methode wie man es zum laufen bringen kann 

Intel Atom Z520 UVL 1,33GHZ  
auflösung von 1024 x 480 pixel  
Intel GMA 500
1 GB DDR2 RAM, 
60 GB 1,8 HDD 
Wlan Bluetooth Webcam Kartenleser   
ExpressCard Slot


----------



## coroc (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: ubuntu  Intel GMA 500 atom z520uvl lauffähig*

ich würde eher lubuntu nehmen, da es für ältere Geräte/ schwache Hardware ausgerichtet ist.
Beim nächsten mal könntest du vielleicht *auch* die GHauptsätz mit aufscchreiben
Poste mal bitte das gesamte System


----------



## killah (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: ubuntu  Intel GMA 500 atom z520uvl lauffähig*

was soll ich aufschreiben?

clevo tn71m 
hardware wie oben beschrieben


----------



## coroc (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: ubuntu  Intel GMA 500 atom z520uvl lauffähig*

Auf die Haupsätze, es ist seehr doof, zu lesen

Lubuntu sollte laufen, soll ich einen Link fürn Lubuntu download senden?


----------



## killah (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: ubuntu  Intel GMA 500 atom z520uvl lauffähig*

kp was du mit hauptsätze meinst 
sind das die codes wo die installation stehen geblieben sind?
habe kein plan von linux 

ne habe den link schon gefunden


----------



## coroc (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: ubuntu  Intel GMA 500 atom z520uvl lauffähig*

Das da: (Hier sollte ein Hauptsatz stehen)weil gibts proleme mit der grafikkarte und ich konnte es selbst auch nicht installieren


----------



## derP4computer (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: ubuntu  Intel GMA 500 atom z520uvl lauffähig*



> ich würde eher lubuntu nehmen, da es für ältere Geräte/ *schwache Hardware* ausgerichtet ist.


Auch Ubuntu oder Kubuntu oder Linux Mint müsste von USB aus laufen, ........... Systemvoraussetzung.


----------



## coroc (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: ubuntu  Intel GMA 500 atom z520uvl lauffähig*

Bei Kubuntu glauge ich es auf keinen Fall, da es höhere Ansprüche an die Grafik hat, für Infos siehe Ubuntu und Neues System: Systemanforderungen für Kubuntu


----------



## derP4computer (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: ubuntu  Intel GMA 500 atom z520uvl lauffähig*

Mein System aus der Signatur läuft mit Kubuntu prima, von USB Stick 2GB, ............ WLAN ist sofort da.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: ubuntu  Intel GMA 500 atom z520uvl lauffähig*

Der GMA500 ist garnicht mal so schwach. Allerdings ist es ein PowerVR Kern und damit keine "normale" Intel Chipsatzgrafik weswegen ein eigener Treiber nötig wird. So wie google das sieht ist der aber z.B. seit Version 9.04 in Ubuntu vorhanden.
Eigentlich sollte fast jede Distribution mehr oder weniger schnell auf dem System laufen.


----------



## killah (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: ubuntu  Intel GMA 500 atom z520uvl lauffähig*

werde heute nochmal versuchen es zu installieren 
ne frage noch 
soll ich erst windows drauf machen und dann linux oder umgekehrt?


----------



## blackout24 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: ubuntu  Intel GMA 500 atom z520uvl lauffähig*

Planst du ein Dual-Boot? Dann würde ich erst Windows drauf machen. 
Der Kubuntu installer merkt wenigstens, welches Betriebsystem schon existiert und installiert Linux paralell und richtet den Bootmanager richtig ein.


----------

